# Review: Auddict Angel Strings Vol 1!



## bfreepro (Nov 8, 2018)

A solid collection of unique effects and playing styles, more suited towards horror and tension than the name "Angel Strings" might imply.

Full detailed review and video walkthru here:
https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2018/11/8/review-angel-strings-by-auddict


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 8, 2018)

Great review! I bought it on a whim for the bend articulations and was pleasantly surprised how well the longs and shorts work with NOVO due to the dry, upfront sound. The shorts are clean and not sloppy at all, unlike some of my other string libraries, and there are some really nice things in there.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 12, 2018)

I like that library a lot.


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 13, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I like that library a lot.


Me too, I was pleasantly surprised with it.


----------

